# Crankfire.com V3



## WoodCore (Jan 21, 2010)

Just a heads up in case your not a regular visitor. http://crankfire.com/ been completed updated and reworked. Tons of new and improved features especially on the trail mapping end of things so be sure to check it out! Big thanks to Nate for all his hard work on this!! :beer:

http://crankfire.com/


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2010)

Nate did a great job with it. Will have to play around more when I have a chance.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, the new mapper looks GREAT!  I'll have to play with it more later.  Nice work Nate!


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2010)

The mapping is pretty awesome with the Google Maps topo. I suggested to Nate to set the GPS track you're viewing to be a different color in addition to being bold so it stands out from the other trails in the network.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out the elevation profile feature. You can hover over the elevation profile and it shows you where you are on the map. Cool!


----------



## Crankfire (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks all!  

Been working on that thing for a long while, happy to finally get it launched.  

Still some bugs to work out though - I did just get the videos to work again (their thumbnails not 100%) and I hopefully fixed some of the "tag" autocomplete/suggest functionality when entering stuff.  Working a little blind seeing the .com domain has not resolved at my work yet 

And a special thanks to Greg for turning me onto my new host JaguarPC   So far so good, I can't believe all the power I get with this VPS business!  I am surely going to screw things up eventually.

Ah well.  Maybe I will actually get out and pedal some in 2010.


----------

